# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  SRL acquista auto usata... regime del margine?

## dott.mamo

Una srl ha acquistato un'auto usata da un concessionario che non ha applicato l'iva indicando "operazione regime del margine ex art.36 D.L. 41/95". 
Questa operazione mi va a finire o no nella comunicazione IVA e nella dichiarazione IVA? 
Secondo me no....  
Seconda domanda:
se un giorno venderanno questa auto, ai fini IVA, cosa succederà?

----------


## Speedy

> Una srl ha acquistato un'auto usata da un concessionario che non ha applicato l'iva indicando "operazione regime del margine ex art.36 D.L. 41/95".
> Questa operazione mi va a finire o no nella comunicazione IVA e nella dichiarazione IVA?
> Secondo me no....
> Seconda domanda:
> se un giorno venderanno questa auto, ai fini IVA, cosa succederà?

  Gli acquisti nel margine vanno indicati nella dichiarazione e nella comunicazione iva tra gli acquisti non imponibili.
Quando l'auto sarà rivenduta, dovrà essere emessa una fattura sempre in regime del margine analitico, da inserire nella dichiarazione e nella comunicazione tra le altre vendite non imponibili.

----------


## dott.mamo

> Gli acquisti nel margine vanno indicati nella dichiarazione e nella comunicazione iva tra gli acquisti non imponibili.
> Quando l'auto sar&#224; rivenduta, dovr&#224; essere emessa una fattura sempre in regime del margine analitico, da inserire nella dichiarazione e nella comunicazione tra le altre vendite non imponibili.

  grazie mille

----------


## dott.mamo

discutendo con altri colleghi siamo arrivati a questa conclusione: 
per evitare le complicazioni del regime del margine anche per le spese collegate al cespite (un'auto), conviene, nel caso di specie, registrare l'acquisto senza farlo passare per l'IVA, "liberando" in questo modo anche le spese accessorie che seguiranno le regole ordinarie per la detrazione dell'IVA 
va da s&#233; che al momento della rivendita verr&#224; applicata l'IVA 20&#37; sul prezzo di cessione  
&#232; corretto?

----------


## Speedy

> e come funziona per le spese collegate a quel cespite (è un'auto)?

  Nella dichiarazione l'acquisto va indicato anche nel quadro VA (che è un di cui del quadro VF).
Le spese di gestione dell'auto vanno registrate ordinariamente, con il recupero del 40% dell'iva e non vanno quindi portate in aumento del costo di acquisto del bene (procedura questa riservata soltanto ai rivenditori che applicano il margine globale).

----------


## Speedy

> discutendo con altri colleghi siamo arrivati a questa conclusione:
> per evitare le complicazioni del regime del margine anche per le spese collegate al cespite (un'auto), conviene, nel caso di specie, registrare l'acquisto senza farlo passare per l'IVA, "liberando" in questo modo anche le spese accessorie che seguiranno le regole ordinarie per la detrazione dell'IVA
> va da sé che al momento della rivendita verrà applicata l'IVA 20% sul prezzo di cessione
> è corretto?

  Per me è ininfluente, in quanto le spese sono sempre "liberate".
Ribadisco quanto risposto poco fa (ci siamo incrociati).

----------


## dott.mamo

quindi secondo te &#232; indifferente scegliere una strada o l'altra?
non &#232; pi&#249; semplice quella che ho scritto per ultima?

----------


## dott.mamo

> Per me è ininfluente, in quanto le spese sono sempre "liberate".
> Ribadisco quanto risposto poco fa (ci siamo incrociati).

  
ma le spese si "ingabbiano" quando?

----------


## Speedy

> ma le spese si "ingabbiano" quando?

  Cosa significa "ingabbiano" ?

----------


## dott.mamo

> Cosa significa "ingabbiano" ?

  cioè la detrazione della relativa IVA resta bloccata fino alla cessione del bene, quando tali spese verranno sommate al costo d'acquisto per il calcolo del margine

----------


## Speedy

> cioè la detrazione della relativa IVA resta bloccata fino alla cessione del bene, quando tali spese verranno sommate al costo d'acquisto per il calcolo del margine

  Cerco di fare maggiore chiarezza: 
= margine globale (fatto dai rivenditori di auto): l'acquisto va maggiorato delle spese di ricondizionamento senza recuperare l'iva ma aggiungendo (cioè ingabbiando) tali spese al valore di acquisto; non vi sono spese di utilizzo; la vendita va computata sul valore globale di tutti gli acquisti maggiorati delle spese fino al loro esaurimento totale; l'eventuale eccedenza attiva va assoggettata ad iva; 
= margine analitico: va fatto da tutti gli altri contribuenti diversi dai commercianti di auto; il singolo acquisto va gestito come margine; le spese di utilizzo dell'auto vanno registrate ordinariamente con recupero sia dell'iva sia del costo nella misura consentita e senza aggiungerle al costo di acquisto; la singola vendita va gestita come margine ed è solitamente inferiore all'acquisto; nel caso in cui la vendita fosse superiore all'acquisto, l'eccedenza attiva va assoggettata ad iva; 
Questa secondo me la procedura corretta.

----------


## dott.mamo

> Cerco di fare maggiore chiarezza: 
> = margine globale (fatto dai rivenditori di auto): l'acquisto va maggiorato delle spese di ricondizionamento senza recuperare l'iva ma aggiungendo (cioè ingabbiando) tali spese al valore di acquisto; non vi sono spese di utilizzo; la vendita va computata sul valore globale di tutti gli acquisti maggiorati delle spese fino al loro esaurimento totale; l'eventuale eccedenza attiva va assoggettata ad iva; 
> = margine analitico: va fatto da tutti gli altri contribuenti diversi dai commercianti di auto; il singolo acquisto va gestito come margine; le spese di utilizzo dell'auto vanno registrate ordinariamente con recupero sia dell'iva sia del costo nella misura consentita e senza aggiungerle al costo di acquisto; la singola vendita va gestita come margine ed è solitamente inferiore all'acquisto; nel caso in cui la vendita fosse superiore all'acquisto, l'eccedenza attiva va assoggettata ad iva; 
> Questa secondo me la procedura corretta.

  
ok grazie, ora è più chiaro 
quindi volendo le strade sono due: 
1)
- auto acquistata da concessionario con fattura non imponibile - regime del margine, e inserita in comunicazione iva (CD2-2) e in dichiarazione iva (VF14 e VA3-1) per l'importo d'acquisto: es.  10.000;
- spese per l'utilizzo dell'auto con detrazione iva ordinaria;
- dopo 2 anni vendita dell'auto a  5.000: margine negativo, compilazione del rigo VE32 (altre operazioni non imponibili) - _(e il rigo VE38 no?!?)_  
2)
- auto acquistata da concessionario con fattura non imponibile - regime del margine, e NON inserita in comunicazione iva e in dichiarazione iva;
- spese per l'utilizzo dell'auto con detrazione iva ordinaria;
- dopo 2 anni vendita auto a  5.000 + IVA 20%.  
è giusto?

----------


## dott.mamo

un'altra cosa...
se si sceglie il regime del margine e quindi il punto 1), l'acquisto deve essere annotato in un registro apposito previsto dall'art.38 D.L. 41/1995?

----------


## Speedy

> ok grazie, ora è più chiaro
> quindi volendo le strade sono due:
> 1) 
> - auto acquistata da concessionario con fattura non imponibile - regime del margine, e inserita in comunicazione iva (CD2-2) e in dichiarazione iva (VF14 e VA3-1) per l'importo d'acquisto: es. € 10.000;
> - spese per l'utilizzo dell'auto con detrazione iva ordinaria;
> - dopo 2 anni vendita dell'auto a € 5.000: margine negativo, compilazione del rigo VE32 (altre operazioni non imponibili) - _(e il rigo VE38 no?!?)_
> 2)
> - auto acquistata da concessionario con fattura non imponibile - regime del margine, e NON inserita in comunicazione iva e in dichiarazione iva;
> - spese per l'utilizzo dell'auto con detrazione iva ordinaria;
> ...

  Ipotesi 1: tutto ok (va compilato anche il rigo VE38)
Ipotesi 2: tutto ok (ma non si può definire acquisto del margine, bensì acquisto ordinario fuori campo iva) 
Sia nel primo che nel secondo caso, non occorre attivare un registro separato (tipico del margine globale). Si possono utilizzare gli ordinari registri iva, sia per l'acquisto sia per la vendita, creando appropriate causali.

----------


## dott.mamo

bene, allora per semplicit&#224; scelgo l'ipotesi 2 
grazie ancora

----------


## dott.mamo

Ho fatto un quesito ad una società di consulenza e mi è arrivata questa risposta: 
- se non si sceglie il regime del margine (quindi punto 2 che ho indicato poco sopra), l'acquisto va comunque indicato nel VF14 e nel VA3-1!  
Siete d'accordo? 
Ovviamente in caso di vendita andrà indicato nel quadro VE fra le vendite "normali". 
Io in realtà, seguendo quello che si era detto, non avevo proprio fatto transitare nella dichiarazione questo acquisto.... Ora invece mi si dice di includerlo lo stesso... 
Cosa ne dite?

----------


## Speedy

> Ho fatto un quesito ad una società di consulenza e mi è arrivata questa risposta:
> - se non si sceglie il regime del margine (quindi punto 2 che ho indicato poco sopra), l'acquisto va comunque indicato nel VF14 e nel VA3-1!
> Siete d'accordo?
> Ovviamente in caso di vendita andrà indicato nel quadro VE fra le vendite "normali".
> Io in realtà, seguendo quello che si era detto, non avevo proprio fatto transitare nella dichiarazione questo acquisto.... Ora invece mi si dice di includerlo lo stesso...
> Cosa ne dite?

  No, non sono d'accordo con la società di consulenza.
Gli acquisti fuori campo iva (diversi da quelli del margine) secondo me non vanno inseriti nel quadro VF e nel quadro VA, in quanto non registrati nella contabilità iva.

----------


## dott.mamo

> No, non sono d'accordo con la società di consulenza.
> Gli acquisti fuori campo iva (diversi da quelli del margine) secondo me non vanno inseriti nel quadro VF e nel quadro VA, in quanto non registrati nella contabilità iva.

  Infatti la risposta che ho ricevuto mi ha un po' spiazzato... 
Ci penserò ma non so veramente cosa fare.
In linea di principio sono d'accordo con te cmq

----------

